# Using BofA debit card...issue with refunds.



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

I recently made a purchase at Best Buy in the Mall de Forum de Tlaquepaque near Guadalajara using my BofA debit card. I asked if I could return the item for a refund if I was not satisfied with it. I was told it was not a problem. Well two days later I'm told that because it is an American debit card my refund can only be given to me in the form of a Best Buy purchase card. Not as cash (in pesos) or credit back to my card. I requested to speak with a higher management person for this should have been explained to me in this manner from the get go. After a few minutes the customer service person returned to tell me that all upper management personnel are in a long meeting that just started and I would have a long wait. I had to settle for a Best Buy purchase card I did not want or need...all the while biting my tongue for my VERY fluent spanish mind wanted me to say they are all a bunch of hijos de la lalalalalalalada.
Is this something all department stores commonly do? Refuse to give you your refund in cash or credit back to your American debit card?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have heard of people complaining about the same thing in the USA concerning Best Buy although their refund policy states differently and it seems to vary with what was purchased.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm sorry that I don't know the answer to your question, but I have to say I don't understand why people who live in Mexico decline to open a Mexican bank acct with a Mexican debit card. It makes things so much easier.
If you're concerned about your $ not being safe in a Mexican bank, you don't have to keep a lot of money in it. You can always transfer funds from your US or Canadian acct as necessary.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Chuy1951 said:


> I recently made a purchase at Best Buy in the Mall de Forum de Tlaquepaque near Guadalajara using my BofA debit card. I asked if I could return the item for a refund if I was not satisfied with it. I was told it was not a problem. Well two days later I'm told that because it is an American debit card my refund can only be given to me in the form of a Best Buy purchase card.


Been there, done that with a BofA CC. Bought a new refrigerator in Colima and the wrong model, a dented display model at that, was sent, so it was refused. Merchant (El Bodegón) declined a refund, so I requested a chargeback from BofA. They insisted on tons of paperwork, including a signed independent inspection of the merchandise (obviously not in my possession) by a local competitor. Ufff. An unsigned delivery receipt means nothing because _an attempted delivery is as good as delivered._ They play hardball here, and BofA backs up the intransigent merchant. Best we could negotiate was store credit.


----------

